# [TIP]Régler CUPS en ligne de commande

## scout

Suite à ce thread: [CUPS + Ghostscript] Imprimer plusieurs page sur une page ? j'ai pensé qu'il pouvait être utile de mettre un peu au courant les gens qui n'ont pas lu de bout en bout la documentation de CUPS et j'en ai profité pour faire mon premier TIP sur  fr.gentoo-wiki.com: Régler CUPS en ligne de commande. Pour l'instant c'est une ébauche

----------

